# 1st Gen rear quarter GTO emblem font?



## GTOKIDRH (Jul 13, 2012)

Does anyone know what font was used for the grill and rear quarter panel GTO emblems on the first Gen cars?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't know for sure. Looks like a modified Copperplate Gothic.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cop...sAQIKw&biw=1242&bih=592#imgrc=K9R_B81Z3PFEeM:


----------



## GTOKIDRH (Jul 13, 2012)

A Google search turned up Zeppelin 52 bold which appears very close. Thanks


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yep. BTW I typed yep without a period and the site told me my msg was too short. Has to be 4 characters. But if I use a larger font.....


----------

